# Feeling Frisky



## Fancy (Nov 15, 2009)

My babies having fun


----------



## equine fanatic99 (Oct 1, 2009)

lol, so cute!! kinda like how my to horses Dusty and Ruffles love to run around and play with each other


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

Very cute vid, but may I ask why you allow your dog to chase, and jump up and 'grab' at your horses???? Not only could he one day decide to chomp down on something, but he could get seriously injured if your horses decide "that's ENOUGH!!!" It looks like he's a Setter, as well??? So he's already got a high prey drive...he needs to learn how to use it in a more constructive manner; chasing livestock is not the way to let him 'play'.


----------



## Fancy (Nov 15, 2009)

Okay WOW. So didn't ask what anyone thought about the dog. I wouldn't get so snippy but I have ZERO control over the dog being out there. She is of no danger to the horses and she has already been kicked... she isn't my dog so if the owner (my step dad) doesn't care there is nothing I can do. If I had it my way the dog wouldn't even be in there but she lives in there. I was NOT letting her play... she stays in there. So thanks for assuming that I'm sending a dog out to run with frisky horses. Not the best set up for the dog but she isn't mine. Yeah... I 'allow' the dog to run around like an idiot. Sure.


----------



## Trinity (Apr 28, 2009)

I love that green blanket!


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

Fancy said:


> Okay WOW. So didn't ask what anyone thought about the dog. I wouldn't get so snippy but I have ZERO control over the dog being out there. She is of no danger to the horses and she has already been kicked... she isn't my dog so if the owner (my step dad) doesn't care there is nothing I can do. If I had it my way the dog wouldn't even be in there but she lives in there. I was NOT letting her play... she stays in there. So thanks for assuming that I'm sending a dog out to run with frisky horses. Not the best set up for the dog but she isn't mine. Yeah... I 'allow' the dog to run around like an idiot. Sure.


All I saw was the dog running the horses...I wasn't snippy, I was concerned... I didn't say you sent the dog in there, either, but I also didn't hear the pooch being called off either. So what else could I assume that maybe the owner thought it was 'funny', rather than potentially disasterous? There are other options for the pup when you are out with the horses, like tying her up, having a lead on her (if you're just letting the horses run around and burn some steam) or putting her in a stall; anything would be better than what is currently happening, and if your step dad doesn't care about her, someone needs too; I'm afraid that's the wrong attitude to have about her...I know I couldn't stand there and see that happen every time the horses wanted to run. 

I love dogs, and I've always had a trail partner (not right now, due to where I live), but I never allow them to chase, they stay next to me when I'm out in the pasture, and know a good recall\come before they are ever allowed 'free run' of the pasture when I'm in it. The dog is probably bored out of her mind if she's all by herself day in and day out, so maybe bring some treats out with you, and teach her tricks...instead of looking at her as someone else's problem.


----------



## lacyloo (Jul 1, 2008)

:roll:


I love your fence Fancy ! hehe


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

lacyloo said:


> :roll:


Directed at me I presume... 

I guess I'm the only one who cares about what happens to that dog...she's already been kicked once, I guess the next one needs to be a fatal blow...Come on, seriously?


----------



## Fancy (Nov 15, 2009)

Trinity said:


> I love that green blanket!


Ain't it great!  He stands out in a major way lol



lacyloo said:


> :roll:
> 
> 
> I love your fence Fancy ! hehe


Someone on another forum said they were gonna steal my fence idea haha but I stole it from my friend first. I love it and it does its job. 



mom2pride said:


> Directed at me I presume...
> 
> I guess I'm the only one who cares about what happens to that dog...she's already been kicked once, I guess the next one needs to be a fatal blow...Come on, seriously?


I kinda hope it was... 
She has been kicked more than once, never hurt. And she is someone elses problem. I barely manage to have time to train and love on my horses most days and I am not going to spend my time on the dog. SHE IS NOT MY DOG. So can we drop it? I have absolutely ZERO say in what happens to her. When my step dad decided to put her in there I warned him about her getting kicked and he felt sure she would be fine. That is all I can do. The dog is a happy friendly doofus who gets excited and chases the horses around on rare occasion.


----------



## Unwoven (Jul 28, 2009)

I think thats adorable... nice video.

and I'm pretty sure dogs get kicked all the time, the horses don't seem to care so much. Imho I'd just let the dog learn its lesson and get kicked, if something were to happen. Don't people learn that way?


----------



## sillybunny11486 (Oct 2, 2009)

The first think I saw was that anoying dog jumping around like a lunatic.

I do not allow any dog to jump up at my horse like that. I dont even let any dog in the ring with my horses. Tie him up. Even if it wasnt my dog I would have enough of a brain to realize its not a good idea. And I would have some compasion about his welfare. 



> I'm pretty sure dogs get kicked all the time


Yes, and get broken legs and brain damage and even.... get killed.


----------



## Painted Hotrod (Dec 3, 2009)

Now come on guys she wasn't asking for advice, or anything of that sort..
If she believes the dog is no threat I would just leave her to worry over this. 

She just said she has no control over the dog, and the video simply wasn't about the dog. There is no since in nit picking at things like this. Whats the fun in that? She explained the situation so I would just leave it alone. It is her, and her family's business. Sorry, if I came off harsh, but I've seen alot of this lately.

I think your horses look like they are having a great time 
I also like the green blanket too, hehe.
Cute video!


----------



## Painted Hotrod (Dec 3, 2009)

Sorry for the double post..
I just watched it again, and those horses don't seem the least bit phased over that dog..

Also, Mom2Pride you do not know this dog.
So, I wouldn't be making accusations like those.
The horses were just feeling their oats, and the dog was wanting to join in


----------



## lacyloo (Jul 1, 2008)

After all the dog WAS getting exercise. I trained my dogs to not chase the horses, I was worried about the horses getting bit or falling. 

If the dog gets kicked, its HIS fault.


----------



## Klassic Superstar (Nov 30, 2009)

I have to 100% agree with Lacyloo and Painted Hotrod. I have a young dog, yes I dont let him chase my mare around but when he is loose he has been warned by multipule horses at my barn and picks up on the clue they are a bit bigger. So really if he gets kicked, or bit or anything lesson learned, dogs are very smart... okay most lol. Nice video. ANd really I think people hould really read what people say in there thread to begin with then think about what is said cause today I have looked at sooo many postes and people bashing eachother and then when the point is across to the other person everyone jumps on them. I personly dont make alot of threads becouse of this. If i havea question or anything I look on the forum to see if anyone else has the same question. kinda sad.


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

Painted Hotrod said:


> Sorry for the double post..
> I just watched it again, and those horses don't seem the least bit phased over that dog..
> 
> Also, Mom2Pride you do not know this dog.
> ...


Gee, what a contradiction you just made there about dropping it... I made an observation for crying in a bucket, and stated WHY I said what I did. It's your turn to leave it alone. 

Sorry for growing up knowing to train my dogs to behave better, and actually involving them in my daily life; I know she was just having a good time, but she's doing it because she doesn't know anything else, because no one else plays with her. The OP says she lives out there...what kind of boring life is that? Why have the dog if that's the case? JMHO I'm not saying it's the op's fault, which is why I asked why the dog was running around like an idiot in the first place...


----------



## lacyloo (Jul 1, 2008)

mom2pride said:


> Sorry for growing up knowing to train my dogs to behave better, and actually involving them in my daily life


----------



## sunshineo0o (Oct 15, 2009)

I think I might have the same green blanket as you! lol


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

Unwoven said:


> I think thats adorable... nice video.
> 
> and I'm pretty sure dogs get kicked all the time, the horses don't seem to care so much. Imho I'd just let the dog learn its lesson and get kicked, if something were to happen. Don't people learn that way?


Yeah, and one of the boarding facility I was at for awhile had an owner who thought it was cute that her dogs liked to 'play' with the horses too, and one day WHILE I was in the barn with my horse tied, her dogs decided to try and come and play with my horse while he was tied up, and when he wouldn't move, they grabbed at his heels...I'm sorry, but it's not cute. To each his own, but my horse didn't trust dogs again after that. I had stepped into the tack room for literally 5 seconds, and was on my way back out, but couldn't do anything about it, it happened so fast. 

OP...Trust, me, now that I've heard that you have no control over the poor dog's penning situation, I don't blame you for what's happening, just want you to know why I am concerned abou it. :wink:


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Fancy said:


> Okay WOW. So didn't ask what anyone thought about the dog. I wouldn't get so snippy but I have ZERO control over the dog being out there. She is of no danger to the horses and she has already been kicked... she isn't my dog so if the owner (my step dad) doesn't care there is nothing I can do. If I had it my way the dog wouldn't even be in there but she lives in there. I was NOT letting her play... she stays in there. So thanks for assuming that I'm sending a dog out to run with frisky horses. Not the best set up for the dog but she isn't mine. Yeah... I 'allow' the dog to run around like an idiot. Sure.


It's hard to really know the true feelings of someone's response because you never see them. The responses to your thread should have perhaps been worded a little differently but you have to be careful when posting videos on the web. I think it's fair to assume(that as tolerant AND as gorgeous as your horses are), someone on the forum was bound to bring the dog up.
I must say that it was also the first thing I saw and got concerned about. Not everyone has common sense, and evidently you knew of the dog situation but I think the responses might have been directed to someone who may have not realized, which was not the case.

Simply ignore the responses that did not directly pertain to the original purpose of your thread


----------



## Painted Hotrod (Dec 3, 2009)

I'm really sorry everyone ..

Mom2Pride..She simply said the dog is not her's ..
As for the 'growing up' comment you just threw out there was completely rude. It is not the OP's fault. Those horses ignored that dog the whole time. I didn't see any problem there. He probably gets kick all the time. He just needs to learn to stop on his own. If the dog get's kicked it's his fault, not the OP's .. Or just stating that maybe it's her step-dad's fault cause it is his dog.

Sorry, to get off track, and I know I have the Etiquette Pledger badge, but Mom2Pride, you really get to me in some of your posts on here. Just picking on things. You always pick out the bad things, and are sometimes very rude. You don't know it all. So, please stop acting like you do.

I'm sorry everyone but this really got to me..
The OP was just trying to show her horses having a bit of fun, and hoping to make some of the other members smile about how happy her horses are, but no someone has to make a big deal out of a dog frolicking with the horses. Maybe there is a reason he can't be tied up, or maybe he just happens to live there!!!

Fancy your horses are amazing I can tell they love there home, and seem to be very tolerate horses 
Once again.
I apologize, I apologize ..
First time I've gotten a little riled up

I'll say no more about this.
Other than I was that green blanket.
It would look great on Hotrod, hehe..


----------



## Kashmere (Nov 30, 2009)

OMG.. I want that green blanket @[email protected]
what a GORGEOUS blanket!

I will spare the dog comments but I do have my own tought of it, and I do agree partly with Moms2Pride.

However, GORGEOUS horses!
Lucky girl you are!
Seemed like they had a ton of fun ^___^


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

Painted Hotrod said:


> I'm really sorry everyone ..
> 
> Mom2Pride..She simply said the dog is not her's ..
> As for the 'growing up' comment you just threw out there was completely rude. It is not the OP's fault. .


I was apologizing because I have grown up owning dogs differently, and treating them differently; way to take it out of context. And if you had read my post thoroughly, instead of nit picking at what you wanted to see, you would have seen that I had stated AGAIN, that I do not blame the OP for what happens in the pasture with the dog...she explained herself, and I acknowledged that...I don't think that was rude at all.

I hadn't intended for my original comment to be taken so crazily out of control; I was concerned both for the welfare of the dog, and the horses...I did enjoy watching the horses romp, but I also saw something that concerned me, and I posted on it...


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Painted Hotrod said:


> I'm really sorry everyone ..
> 
> Mom2Pride..She simply said the dog is not her's ..
> As for the 'growing up' comment you just threw out there was completely rude. It is not the OP's fault. Those horses ignored that dog the whole time. I didn't see any problem there. He probably gets kick all the time. He just needs to learn to stop on his own. If the dog get's kicked it's his fault, not the OP's .. Or just stating that maybe it's her step-dad's fault cause it is his dog.
> ...


Really appreciate it, thank you  it is a hot blanket! :twisted:


----------



## Painted Hotrod (Dec 3, 2009)

One more time, I'm sorry for the little 'explosion'
Your welcome M2Geldings.

Hehehehe... I'm going to look for a green, or blue one Ebay now :twisted:


----------



## Jillyann (Mar 31, 2009)

TO THE OP, 

I think the video is funny! If the horses were fed up with the dog they would have done something about it. I think its cute how he is like ' come on guys!! Lets play!!' haha reminds me of my old dog!


----------



## Sunny06 (Jun 22, 2009)

Good grief. Everyone is entitled to their own opinion, and if you don't like it, ignore it  This is getting old...

Not to be the bad guy.. But my dog was actually _tied_ to the fence and lounged out and bit Sunny. Hard. He is just now finally getting better. It was a very very deep wound. I know how important it is to keep dogs away from horses.

So for the record, why not tie the dog to the tree or something a little out of the way? That way you can be safe knowing there is less likely a chance of the dog or horse getting hurt


----------



## Honeysuga (Sep 1, 2009)

The horses look like they are having fun.

As has been said before, you posted the video and anyone who posts there after is entitled to their opinion, if you do not like it, do not post in the future...

There was no reason to be snippy to mom2pride, she was just stating her opinion...

I personally hate when dogs are allowed to act like that, my mothers lab puppy does that, and my dog or not I make sure to correct him. My horse does not strike out at him when he does it, but it is obvious that it makes him uncomfortable. That is a dangerous behavior and needs to be corrected no matter who's dog it is.

Btw the little foals tail sticking out of the blanket is adorable! hehe And I love your fence, if you don't mind me asking, what sized area do you have fenced and how much $ was it to fence it?


----------



## midnightbright (Apr 19, 2009)

why the short tails?


----------



## Fancy (Nov 15, 2009)

Short tails because other horses chewed them off.

And THANK YOU so much painted hotrod for understanding.

mom2pride and the others who are making rude remarks... GROW UP! What right do you have to tell me to grow up and make rude comments about I should train my dog blahblahblah... SHE. IS. NOT. MY. DOG. Get a grip. If you want her come get her by all means. She is a puppy, barely over a year old and it is not my job to train her... I work with horses, not dogs. I will NOT tie her because at least where she is she can MOVE if she gets a little to close to the hooves. She was having fun and the horses actually love her to death. My big paint gelding grooms her all the time. Fancy acts hateful to her but she misses her if she gets out of the pen. It says a LOT about a few peoples maturity for attacking me about a dog I have no say so about. 

I have every right to get 'snippy' when someone wants to be down right RUDE about something. I am all for people having a different opinion than mine but when it is worded as a put down... THAT is uncalled for. 

Mom2pride- if you care so dagum much come train her or by all means take her home. She is a young setter with a ton of energy and it's not like this is something they do everyday. The video was posted for fun and you have taken all of that out. Congrats. -MY- dog isn't even allowed on the same side of the fence as the horses. Heck even my CAT listens better than Lily (the setter) so don't jump down my throat for something you know nothing about. The flippin dog was playing, I will CONTINUE to let her play, if it ever becomes anything more than annoying, something will be done. But she is fine, they consider her part of the herd.. they aren't going to kill her. 

So can we DROP the war about the stupid dog?!?!?! I can understand CONCERN but this has gone WAY too far and frankly I'm beyond mad.


----------



## Fancy (Nov 15, 2009)

***And about the tails.. they are short... Hooker chewed Fancy's off and a friends filly chewed Hooker's off... but they aren't as short as they look in the video.. I had their tails up


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

Fancy said:


> \
> mom2pride and the others who are making rude remarks... GROW UP! So can we DROP the war about the stupid dog?!?!?! I can understand CONCERN but this has gone WAY too far and frankly I'm beyond mad.


Gee. thanks for noticing that I had already apologized about the whole thing...:-| I had dropped it already...


----------



## Fancy (Nov 15, 2009)

mom2pride said:


> Gee. thanks for noticing that I had already apologized about the whole thing...:-| I had dropped it already...


 
You aren't very mature are you? You made personal attacks against me and I had every right to stand up for myself. It makes no difference that you apologized, there was no reason to say it to begin with. I barely ever get on this forum and by the time I did you had already ran your mouth, had someone else tell you that you were out of place, and apologized. That is not going to stop me from defending myself.


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

OMG GUYS, GUESS WHAT?! I can predict the future! For example, next video will be:

"OMG GUYS, THAT STUPID DOG TORE MY HORSES THROAT OUT, WHAT SHOULD I DO, I HATE THAT STUPID DOG!"

Aren't I amazing? Some people shouldn't own animals. :roll: All the power to you mom2pride, you aren't insane, just the rest of the world apparantly.


----------



## dressagexlee (Dec 15, 2009)

xD
Yay for Macaboo!


I agree with Mom2Pride. She was just pointing something out. She wasn't _attacking_ you. You want responses to your thread, but not all of them are going to be what you want.
If everything was like that, we'd have a heck of a lot more injured horses.


----------



## DisneyCowgirl1901 (Sep 3, 2009)

I have to agree with Macabre... I was more worried about the HORSES well being.... seeing as you said the dog is still a puppy only means it will grow into a more dangerous animal! Trust me, I HAVE seen it and lived through it. Bravo Mom2pride and Macabre!


----------



## roro (Aug 14, 2009)

man, that dog is really haulin' isn't he? He could probably zoom pass the camera 3 times before the horses made it to the other side! Cute horses as well, are they mare and foal?


----------



## Rissa (Feb 10, 2009)

lol, this whole thread is amazing. I love the internet.


----------

